# My trailer setup. (pics)



## gsehnter-bloms

Well my dad and I have been working on the trailer the last couple nights and finally got it done. I like the way it turned out except for how I just kind of pile the bigfoots on top in the back but it works.
The back with some of the bags hanging from the wall.

















With the bigfoots.








The shelf.


















The front.








A couple hangers.


----------



## incoming

Looks good. What size of trailer is that?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

It's a 6x12'.


----------



## blhunter3

Nice work on the trailer.


----------



## cut'em

Great job! :beer:


----------



## Horker23

Is that your blind on your door? It stays there?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

No, all the blinds go up in the front of the trailer and they stand up straight with straps that hold them there.


----------



## jclouse

pretty sure u gotta come see how to build sum shelves. haha blomssssssssssss imma upload pics when the rest our dekes are in.


----------

